# NJ woman finds cross in potato



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm thinking it's rotten and she should throw it away but.............

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...nds-Cross-in-Her-Potato-on-Easter-Sunday.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree - just a bad core. I've seen those on rare occasions, and now I'm kicking myself for not thinking of eBay


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> I'm thinking it's rotten and she should throw it away but.............


Amen


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks more like a fish to me.


----------

